# Mac OS X G4 - Reformat?



## Titus333 (Dec 21, 2004)

I've never worked on a Mac before.

I've been building my own PCs for 8 years now.

A gf of mine has a Mac OS X G4 that she says is being really slow and wants to know I can reformat it like I've done with the Win based laptop.

Is this possible with Max OSX systems or is it completely different then a Windows based system?


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

You will either need the original Software discs that came with the G4 or a set of Full Retail Software discs to achieve this.

You can either perform a clean installation or an Archive and Install. What version of Mac OS is currently installed?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Titus333 said:


> A gf of mine has a Mac OS X G4 that she says is being really slow and wants to know I can reformat it like I've done with the Win based laptop.


Has she done any investigation to see if reformatting is even necessary?

Peace...


----------



## Titus333 (Dec 21, 2004)

It's version 10.3.?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

10.3.x is an older version of OS X. 10.4.x is the "Tiger" release series and 10.5 is the "Leopard" release series, which is the current release series of OS X.

Peace...


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Just place the appropriate Panther disc _(see my previous post)_ in the drive and start up the Mac holding down the "C" key after you hear the startup chime.

The Mac will boot from the disc drive and you will be presented with the options to Erase & Install, Archive & Install OR Custom Install etc.

You can even totally wipe the HD and start fresh but all your friends files/data/apps will be gone.

_*Linky*_

_*Another linky*_

*Yet another linky*


----------

